# Vulcan meet?



## RubberBuccaneer (Nov 1, 2006)

Everyones favourite pub they don't go to  

Fine example of Victorian toilets 

Probably Mary Kelly ( last victim of Jack the Ripper ) drank there.

Great Pint!

Big compass thingy in the corner and lots of ships photos

The fighting vicar

Chunk of chicken man ( a piece for a £1 - cut from the bag )


----------



## ddraig (Nov 1, 2006)

ai go on then


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Nov 1, 2006)

Chuck soem dates up and we're away.

Let's wait for LMHF and that shirker 2 Hardcore rolleyes: ) to give us some as so they can turn up  

Oh and KAte44


----------



## llantwit (Nov 1, 2006)

I'm up for a meet after next week.


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Nov 1, 2006)

llantwit said:
			
		

> I'm up for a meet after next week.



Awww look mate, meets don't even happen when a date. place and time are set - let alone 'sometime week after next'


----------



## kate44 (Nov 1, 2006)

*troops out B4 winta solstease*




			
				RubberBuccaneer said:
			
		

> Everyones favourite pub they don't go to
> 
> Fine example of Victorian toilets
> 
> ...


an you have tha cheek 2 post that for a laff?........butt i is laughing, must be th C2H5OH-3 lagger.
weel howz about the adam n eve in abertawe slash swansea>>>>  
wood yer adam an eve it. i bin in ther on me weigh holm frum sak parley-meant. an wood yer adam neve it ther was a cop van an at least won car ootside. an wood yer adam yn eve it wenn i war in ghetto-ing bak 2 caeryfyrddin slash carmarthen ther war a uniform 2 see me orft tren unall. wood yer adam un-eve eat ?!?!


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Nov 1, 2006)

kate44 said:
			
		

> an you have tha cheek 2 post that for a laff?........butt i is laughing, must be th C2H5OH-3 lagger.
> weel howz about the adam n eve in abertawe slash swansea>>>>
> wood yer adam an eve it. i bin in ther on me weigh holm frum sak parley-meant. an wood yer adam neve it ther was a cop van an at least won car ootside. an wood yer adam yn eve it wenn i war in ghetto-ing bak 2 caeryfyrddin slash carmarthen ther war a uniform 2 see me orft tren unall. wood yer adam un-eve eat ?!?!



Adam and Eve - is that the one Swansea pub that does Brains ?  

and as for the rest - I wasn't joking just being nice


----------



## 1927 (Nov 1, 2006)

RubberBuccaneer said:
			
		

> Everyones favourite pub they don't go to
> 
> Fine example of Victorian toilets
> 
> ...




Could this meet wait til wekend of 25th as I in SF for next two weeks!

On a brighter note I saw last weekend that they have put kerbs upto the Vulcan, so it looks like they aren't demolishing it, that has to be a good sign.


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Nov 1, 2006)

1927 said:
			
		

> Could this meet wait til wekend of 25th as I in SF for next two weeks!
> 
> On a brighter note I saw last weekend that they have put kerbs upto the Vulcan, so it looks like they aren't demolishing it, that has to be a good sign.



OK by me... c'mon shoe yoru colours


----------



## Jim2k5 (Nov 1, 2006)

im in, may need directions though and at least 25 minutes warning as to when its happening, very dissapointed my name wasnt in the honourable mentions  after i went to the football (in the pub) with you guys and everything


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Nov 1, 2006)

Jim2k5 said:
			
		

> im in, may need directions though and at least 25 minutes warning as to when its happening, very dissapointed my name wasnt in the honourable mentions  after i went to the football (in the pub) with you guys and everything



It was for people who have'nt made it yet, ot to welcome new pewople


----------



## Jim2k5 (Nov 2, 2006)

pfft i suppose thats ok then.... ill drag my flatmate whos is a urbanite along  hes yet to come to a meet


----------



## llantwit (Nov 2, 2006)

RubberBuccaneer said:
			
		

> Awww look mate, meets don't even happen when a date. place and time are set - let alone 'sometime week after next'


I was going for a new tactic - it might just've worked, and two or three of us might've just turned up at the same time in the vulcan by accident. You spoiled it now, though.


----------



## rhod (Nov 2, 2006)

1927 said:
			
		

> On a brighter note I saw last weekend that they have put kerbs upto the Vulcan, so it looks like they aren't demolishing it, that has to be a good sign.



I think these kerbs are in preparation for the new multistorey that's being built on the site. If you look at the St David's2 plan the Vulcan doesn't appear to be featured.


----------



## Ranbay (Nov 2, 2006)

might turn up and piss some of you off yeah why not !


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Nov 2, 2006)

Im owed two pints IIRC....
I can come so long as its not a friday... I hope

ETA is anyone else wondering why the vulcan isnt a candidate for keeping and re-erecting at St Fagans?


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Nov 2, 2006)

LilMissHissyFit said:
			
		

> Im owed two pints IIRC....
> I can come so long as its not a friday... I hope
> 
> *YEP*
> ...



Yo0u can't stagger home form St FAgans - It'd be unworkable


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Nov 2, 2006)

Theyd have to sell false booze wouldnt they?


----------



## zog (Nov 2, 2006)

yea, i'll pop along


----------



## 1927 (Nov 2, 2006)

LilMissHissyFit said:
			
		

> Im owed two pints IIRC....
> I can come so long as its not a friday... I hope
> 
> ETA is anyone else wondering why the vulcan isnt a candidate for keeping and re-erecting at St Fagans?



I actually emailed St.Fagns about four years ago when the scheme was first muted and asked if they had considered moving it. I never received a response!


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Nov 2, 2006)

What day is it again?


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Nov 2, 2006)

no date as yet, one request for after the 25th and another for 'not friday'


----------



## llantwit (Nov 3, 2006)

And mine for after the 10th.


----------



## zog (Nov 3, 2006)

Thursdays are bad for me


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Nov 3, 2006)

So is the saturday 26th a goer then ?

Better ring the Vulcan first see if it's still there


----------



## Jim2k5 (Nov 3, 2006)

sounds like a plan, and its the day after so we can celebrate wales beating the all blacks


----------



## llantwit (Nov 3, 2006)

Isn't Saturday the 25th and not the 26th?
I'm off to see the Blacks get hammered by Wales from 5pm that day, and might not be making a lotta sense by early evening. I'll still come and say hello tho.


----------



## Dic Penderyn (Nov 3, 2006)

any further on them all Black tickets Llantwit butt?


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Nov 3, 2006)

llantwit said:
			
		

> Isn't Saturday the 25th and not the 26th?
> I'm off to see the Blacks get hammered by Wales from 5pm that day, and might not be making a lotta sense by early evening. I'll still come and say hello tho.



Dunno - but it's that saturday

Did you know they keep a look out at the door for when the rugby ends and first sign of teh 'runners' as they call them they start pulling pints

Wasn't there a match on last time we went


----------



## ddraig (Nov 3, 2006)

RubberBuccaneer said:
			
		

> Dunno - but it's that saturday
> 
> Did you know they keep a look out at the door for when the rugby ends and first sign of teh 'runners' as they call them they start pulling pints
> 
> Wasn't there a match on last time we went


yes there bloody was! bit of a squeeze i remember, worth it for the singing tho


----------



## llantwit (Nov 3, 2006)

Dic Penderyn said:
			
		

> any further on them all Black tickets Llantwit butt?


Check PMs


----------



## 2 Hardcore (Nov 4, 2006)

RubberBuccaneer said:
			
		

> Let's wait for LMHF and *that shirker 2 Hardcore* rolleyes: ) to give us some as so they can turn up



harrrumph  
I'm up to my eyes work-wise til mid-December   it's so sad, I have no life......*cue tears, wailing, breast-beating and general hyper-emoting*

Point of interest though - I knew some of the family who lived in the Vulcan during the war quite well (although please note I was not myself alive then  ); one daughter was a neighbour of ours when I was a child; another daughter trained and then nursed with my mum; and I was (briefly) engaged to a son of one of the other daughters. Heard lots of stories about bombings in the area, which sadly had affected two of the sisters emotionally/mentally quite severely.


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Nov 4, 2006)

Im in brum on that saturday, will see if I can make it later that evening though. Wont be getting back till 8ish though I wouldnt think


----------



## 1927 (Nov 4, 2006)

LilMissHissyFit said:
			
		

> Im in brum on that saturday, will see if I can make it later that evening though. Wont be getting back till 8ish though I wouldnt think



Anyone else getting that deja vu feeling?


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Nov 4, 2006)

Well soreee Ill be at the trampolining world cup at the NEC in brumm.... which Ive had tickets for months for


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Nov 4, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> yes there bloody was! bit of a squeeze i remember, worth it for the singing tho



Print out and learn

The Undertones (Feargal Sharkey) Teenage Kicks back to LYRICS index  

_Are teenage dreams so hard to beat?
Every time she walks down the street.
Another girl in the neighbourhood.
I wish she was mine, she looks so good.
I wanna hold her, wanna hold her tight.
Get teenage kicks right through the night.

I'm gonna call her on the telephone,
Have her over 'cos I'm all alone.
I need excitement, oh I need it bad,
And it's the best I've ever had.
I wanna hold her, wanna hold her tight.
Get teenage kicks right through the night (alright).

Are teenage dreams so hard to beat?
Every time she walks down the street.
Another girl in the neighbourhood.
I wish she was mine, she looks so good.
I wanna hold her, wanna hold her tight.
Get teenage kicks right through the night.

I'm gonna call her on the telephone,
Have her over 'cos I'm all alone.
I need excitement, oh I need it bad,
And it's the best I've ever had.
I wanna hold her, wanna hold her tight.
Get teenage kicks right through the night (alright).

I wanna hold her, wanna hold her tight.
Get teenage kicks right through the night (alright).
_

Aren't we owed a rebel song from the Colonel?


----------



## ddraig (Nov 5, 2006)

RubberBuccaneer said:
			
		

> Print out and learn
> 
> The Undertones (Feargal Sharkey) Teenage Kicks back to LYRICS index
> 
> ...


you think i not know these lyrics, i'll av u know i played jimmyjimmy at a halloween pary not just last week gone   and good luck with dat, catch a grip ferfecksake


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Nov 5, 2006)

1927 said:
			
		

> Anyone else getting that deja vu feeling?


   

from the very first post if im honest


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Nov 5, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> you think i not know these lyrics, i'll av u know i played jimmyjimmy at a halloween pary not just last week gone   and good luck with dat, catch a grip ferfecksake




Im off cabbage hunting in a min


----------



## ddraig (Nov 5, 2006)

went in vulcan this afernoon and took me pushbike in, was quite busy in front bit with some sport team and an assorted 10-15ish old geezers.
i arrived as the bald blokey behind the bar was doling out trays of chips, buttered white bread and finally a heap of sausages, bleh. i got offered one twice   but politely declined and omitted the 'i'm a veggie' reason  
funny in there and glad i popped in there insead of town/bay.


----------



## ddraig (Nov 5, 2006)

haylz said:
			
		

> Im off cabbage hunting in a min


eh! wtflol!11! etcinit


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Nov 5, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> eh! wtflol!11! etcinit




GREEN


----------



## ddraig (Nov 5, 2006)

OK! i c   scuse me like


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Nov 5, 2006)

So about 6 people then ?


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Nov 5, 2006)

RubberBuccaneer said:
			
		

> So about 6 people then ?


Your dead sunshine....

http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=149925&page=57&highlight=haylz


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Nov 8, 2006)

That's two threads you've threatened me on  

Are we going to have a stand up slanging match in Caroline St and chuck curry trays over each other before flailing around on the floor?


----------



## llantwit (Nov 8, 2006)

RubberBuccaneer said:
			
		

> That's two threads you've threatened me on
> 
> Are we going to have a stand up slanging match in Caroline St and chuck curry trays over each other before flailing around on the floor?


Chip Lane Curry Wrestling. I'm already selling tickets.

I gotta duck out of the meet - it's my brother's birthday, and we're having a family do. Down to 5, then?


----------



## ginger_syn (Nov 9, 2006)

I'll try and lurk along, if I'm not skint but can't say for definite just yet hopefully see some of you there


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Nov 9, 2006)

RubberBuccaneer said:
			
		

> That's two threads you've threatened me on
> 
> Are we going to have a stand up slanging match in Caroline St and chuck curry trays over each other before flailing around on the floor?




Oh yes!!!!!!!


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Nov 9, 2006)

kinky bastards...


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Nov 9, 2006)

LilMissHissyFit said:
			
		

> kinky bastards...




He said...that i sound like charlie church on speed 

Still ok for monday morning, I PROMISE I WONT FORGET!!

I will even set my alarm for you


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Nov 9, 2006)




----------



## Sweaty Betty (Nov 9, 2006)

Its the name of a pub, donna.

No mad trekkies here mate


----------



## kate44 (Nov 9, 2006)

*is it because i is common?*

up for it


----------



## ddraig (Nov 9, 2006)

good good

any of youz sorted a dyddiad to then sbo?


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Nov 9, 2006)

haylz said:
			
		

> He said...that i sound like charlie church on speed
> 
> Still ok for monday morning, I PROMISE I WONT FORGET!!
> 
> I will even set my alarm for you



I ate the cake *belches*
I might even have to flounce * flicks hair*


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Nov 9, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> good good
> 
> any of youz sorted a dyddiad to then sbo?



I fink it woz der 25ff wot peepuklz decided.
I shall be there if Im not mega late back from Brum


----------



## ddraig (Nov 9, 2006)

LilMissHissyFit said:
			
		

> I fink it woz der 25ff wot peepuklz decided.
> I shall be there if Im not mega late back from Brum



ta, coolio


----------



## Jim2k5 (Nov 9, 2006)

so 25th, day of the NZ match?


----------



## ddraig (Nov 9, 2006)

can you read the thread and report back mate, i'm cream crackered ere and prob crash any min


----------



## nwnm (Nov 10, 2006)

vulcan meat - a rare cullinary delight?


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Nov 21, 2006)

So ?


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Nov 21, 2006)

I've tripple booked myself, but can make an hour or so during the match, if the tickets dont come through ....


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Nov 21, 2006)

haylz said:
			
		

> I've tripple booked myself, but can make an hour or so during the match, if the tickets dont come through ....



jeez - who'd have thought it


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Nov 21, 2006)

RubberBuccaneer said:
			
		

> jeez - who'd have thought it




Im free tonight if you fancy a pint and some grovelling  

ddraig??? anyone else fancy trotting out for an hour later


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Nov 21, 2006)

I might be up for the one later ( on the pop tho Im afraid)

Well pissed off , could do with an evenings company and a change of scene


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Nov 21, 2006)

LilMissHissyFit said:
			
		

> I might be up for the one later ( on the pop tho Im afraid)
> 
> Well pissed off , could do with an evenings company and a change of scene



Lets do it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Nov 21, 2006)

Meeting ddraig in poets cornor @ 6pm.....come on down anyone!!!

LMHF...I will be on my mobile mate


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Nov 21, 2006)

okies, will see if I can sort things with Mr fit after tea


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Nov 22, 2006)

Bastards


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Nov 22, 2006)

RubberBuccaneer said:
			
		

> Bastards



Where were you oh rubber one???? 

I even got a round in!!!! 

It was only me and ddraig


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Nov 22, 2006)

haylz said:
			
		

> Where were you oh rubber one????
> 
> I even got a round in!!!!
> 
> It was only me and ddraig



How about some bloody notice!


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Nov 22, 2006)

RubberBuccaneer said:
			
		

> How about some bloody notice!



It was a spur of the moment thing mate.... 

my mob number may come in handy....


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Nov 22, 2006)

and I only didnt come because it was gonna be over before I could get there


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Nov 22, 2006)

LilMissHissyFit said:
			
		

> and I only didnt come because it was gonna be over before I could get there



Bloody spur of the moment things are shite ,aren't they????

will do it again with a bit more plannning next time, will a days notice be better for you all...


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Nov 22, 2006)

haylz said:
			
		

> Bloody spur of the moment things are shite ,aren't they????
> 
> will do it again with a bit more plannning next time, will a days notice be better for you all...



yes


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Nov 22, 2006)

So is the vulcan happening sat or not? just so I know like.....


----------



## Ranbay (Nov 22, 2006)

Just so you all know, not that anyone cares.. but i will be in the Claude all arvo, you are all welcome to throw stuff at me and call me names or something...


----------



## ddraig (Nov 22, 2006)

LilMissHissyFit said:
			
		

> So is the vulcan happening sat or not? just so I know like.....


yes afaik, RB?

there may well be a suprise 'non Welsh' urbanite appearing also


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Nov 22, 2006)

Hi peeps.
PhD chundering on  but I've given myself a 24hr window to come on here and check weekend plans - I'm up for a few in the Vulcan - who's coming and what time?


----------



## 1927 (Nov 22, 2006)

so what time we meeting sturday like? I will be there with Mrs 27!


----------



## ddraig (Nov 22, 2006)

yay! 2 'missing' posters return  

wot time's the rugby on then? should maybe meet a little bit before maybe... unless RB or any other bugger wants to sort it out and decide!


----------



## ddraig (Nov 22, 2006)

Autumn internationals

25 November:
Wales v New Zealand (Millennium Stadium, 1700 GMT, live on BBC)


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Nov 22, 2006)

So are you watching the game in the Vulcan?

I'll come down during the game and see you there then.
If not - let me know.


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Nov 23, 2006)

Watch the game in the Vulcan ?????


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Nov 23, 2006)

Isn't there a dusty portable in the corner somewhere?

Anyway - just need to know where folks will be and what time


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Nov 23, 2006)

Im in i think, no tickets materialising for match, but i have to be at New Theatre to see my daughter on stage for 7pm.
So could meet up an hour before kick off, then trundle over to theatre a bit later!!
Times goddammit cmon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Nov 23, 2006)

RubberBuccaneer said:
			
		

> Watch the game in the Vulcan ?????




can we?


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Nov 23, 2006)

I dont think Ill be down until at least 8 if I can make it ( so long as theres no crashes on the M5 or anything)
but I will do my best so long as I know where peeps will be


----------



## ddraig (Nov 24, 2006)

right u orrible lot!  won't be near pc before meet so unless someone texts or rings me different then i will aim for the vulcan a bit before 5 tomorrow, just hope it's not as rammo as last time.


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Nov 24, 2006)

Ok


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Nov 24, 2006)

Ok - I too will be in the Vulcan hopefully at the start of the game but definitely during the game.

I'm logging off again now - ta ra!


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Nov 24, 2006)

RubberBuccaneer said:
			
		

> Ok



S[peak up!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Nov 24, 2006)

So its vulcan b4 5.oopm??????


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Nov 24, 2006)

I like the New Theatre bar - Coors on tap - really cold and you nick everyones half time drinks


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Nov 24, 2006)

RubberBuccaneer said:
			
		

> I like the New Theatre bar - Coors on tap - really cold and you nick everyones half time drinks



You bastard, thats what happened to me on Wednesday night during the interval!!

I reckon it was a renegade scout on the lash


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Nov 24, 2006)

haylz said:
			
		

> You bastard, thats what happened to me on Wednesday night during the interval!!
> 
> I reckon it was a renegade scout on the lash



Like the old Haylz never sussed that one


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Nov 24, 2006)

RubberBuccaneer said:
			
		

> Like the old Haylz never sussed that one



NO,  my party trick was asking nearly everyone i met on a night out if i could lend a pound......
I was loaded and very pissed


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 24, 2006)

What is a Vulcan?


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Nov 24, 2006)

God of fire I think


----------



## ddraig (Nov 25, 2006)

so what if it's too full or no telly? backup pub/plan?


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Nov 25, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> so what if it's too full or no telly? backup pub/plan?



Um claude as the lazy option


----------



## ddraig (Nov 25, 2006)

other side of town! bit far to walk after vulcan!!


----------



## zog (Nov 25, 2006)

will most likely be popin in for a bit after the game.


----------



## ddraig (Nov 25, 2006)

haylz said:
			
		

> Um claude as the lazy option



does that mean you're slacking off? 

like me then  sorry folks


----------



## felixthecat (Nov 26, 2006)

Right - home now and I have to say I am VERY disappointed with the lot of ye  .

Haylz I've already had words with but - ddraig? LilMissHissyFit? I haul my arse thru floods and signalling nightmares to get down to see y'all and where are you all? I hope you all feel very guilty  .

Anyway - nice to meet everyone that I did get to see, particularly KingBiscuitTime for being an absolute sweetie to a very very pissed felix  and to RB for his fascinating rolleyes: ) tour of Cardiff's historical sights.

When's the next one?


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Nov 26, 2006)

I didnt get back into caerphilly till 9pm with two kids to get to bed( having been out since 8am.) I didnt fancy having to drive into cardiff round the roadblocks and pissed people and wouldnt have got there till 10.... 

I didnt ever say I WOULD be there, I said I would come if I wasnt delayed getting home and I was, so im sorry and all that but there we are.
I might get to one one day!! just bad luck it was arranged for a date I already had something on, usually they are on when Im working


----------



## felixthecat (Nov 26, 2006)

LilMissHissyFit said:
			
		

> I didnt get back into caerphilly till 9pm with two kids to get to bed( having been out since 8am.) I didnt fancy having to drive into cardiff round the roadblocks and pissed people and wouldnt have got there till 10....
> 
> I didnt ever say I WOULD be there, I said I would come if I wasnt delayed getting home and I was, so im sorry and all that but there we are.
> I might get to one one day!! just bad luck it was arranged for a date I already had something on, usually they are on when Im working




Ahhhh..........I'll forgive you my dear.  

This time.


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Nov 26, 2006)

Textbook U75 meet!
The Guinness, the excess, the last minute cry-offs - It wouldn't be the same without them!

Nice to see RB, GT, Zog and 1927 again and lovely to meet Felix - don't worry! looking after drunken urbanites is all part of the service!

Where did RBs tour of historic cardiff take in then?


----------



## felixthecat (Nov 26, 2006)

King Biscuit Time said:
			
		

> Where did RBs tour of historic cardiff take in then?



Pubs, prison, brothels - you know, the usual


----------



## ddraig (Nov 26, 2006)

<hangs head in shame>


----------



## ddraig (Nov 26, 2006)

some kind of "non-excuse"
ahem
right, errr, i had every intention and even got ready half hour before..... but  
stayed at st david's hotel on fri and had a proper skinfull, like before and during going out, tequila's and all sorts, getting stitched up by room service and being sick a lot made me and companion well fragile today...sorry! 
still tried to aim for vulcan even tho could hardly move and only had a cheese n onion pastie... but t'was 5min to kick off, big telly, sofa, beer etc and also the worry bout vulcan being rammo, bet it was no? and whether to walk or bus it, blah blah... 
so chose to stand in the lounge joining in with Katherine Jenkins and not missing any of match.
err, i was gonna blame softybabe my companion, as she was done in n all, but have decided to come clean, so, veh sorry but that is the truth there^^^
most gutted bout missing u felix and wanted to check in on the dr and his new slimness as well. gutted bout missing out on the local cuppa n all 
extra apols to kbt n 1927 who fair play tried to gee me up...

how can i ever be forgiven???  
shall i try and organise an xmas drinkie poos for example


----------



## softybabe (Nov 26, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> some kind of "non-excuse"
> ahem
> err, i was gonna blame softybabe my companion, as she was done in n all, but have decided to come clean, so, veh sorry but that is the truth there^^^



Well i'm glad u decided not to use me as an excuse.  I only came to Cardiff to meet the Welsh urbs   but no.... all ur fault lightweight


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Nov 26, 2006)

felixthecat said:
			
		

> Pubs, prison, brothels - you know, the usual



Fuck, well sort it and I'll have to come.
Akshewally I lurve KBT, hes such a sweetie


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Nov 27, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> some kind of "non-excuse"
> ahem
> right, errr, i had every intention and even got ready half hour before..... but
> stayed at st david's hotel on fri and had a proper skinfull, like before and during going out, tequila's and all sorts, getting stitched up by room service and being sick a lot made me and companion well fragile today...sorry!
> ...



couldnt fit that mother on a text if you tried 

text on its way in the morning


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Nov 27, 2006)

LilMissHissyFit said:
			
		

> Fuck, well sort it and I'll have to come.
> Akshewally I lurve KBT, hes such a sweetie




They are my cheeks goddammit........

Now hands off


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Nov 27, 2006)

My poor cheeks! They'll be red raw after the next meet if you all come!

  - No more pinching!


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Nov 27, 2006)

King Biscuit Time said:
			
		

> My poor cheeks! They'll be red raw after the next meet if you all come!
> 
> - No more pinching!




I will defend you to the advances of the brazen, they will have no chance


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Nov 28, 2006)

We'll just snog him instead you can have his cheeks then no probs


----------



## ddraig (Nov 29, 2006)

haylz said:
			
		

> couldnt fit that mother on a text if you tried
> 
> text on its way in the morning


o rly!


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Nov 29, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> o rly!




Dont shout, i been having a death by duvet week!!! 

no talking , no hearing no seeing people 

I got my dressing gown on now, so im nearly out from under it!!!

Sorry, will be round to you after work tomorrow without fail, where you can tell me off for being an anti social bastard!!

i'll bring the beer   xx


----------



## ddraig (Nov 29, 2006)

awww poor dab  hope u r feeling better

ok then, but depends wot time


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Nov 29, 2006)

How much for me to go sort her out tomorrow morning?


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Nov 30, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> awww poor dab  hope u r feeling better
> 
> ok then, but depends wot time



dont be nice to me, self pity is an indoor sport 

Just a rough week with the mum AGAIN 

Will you be around at 6.00pm?????


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Nov 30, 2006)

LilMissHissyFit said:
			
		

> How much for me to go sort her out tomorrow morning?




Your ear is in need of chewing very soon my friend


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Nov 30, 2006)

Kinkaaay
Will cake be involved instead???


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Nov 30, 2006)

LilMissHissyFit said:
			
		

> Kinkaaay
> Will cake be involved instead???




Oh yes, no peanut cookies this time...too many crumbs getting in the way


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Nov 30, 2006)

They are a bugger arent they?? *sniggers*


----------

